
Uber’s losses grew to $1.5B last quarter - middle1
https://techcrunch.com/2017/11/29/ubers-losses-grew-to-1-5-billion-last-quarter/
======
CharlesDodgson
Does anyone else feel that Uber is severely overvalued?

It's USP has being replicated 100s of times over by companies that are just
more endearing, even in the taxi space.

